# Baxter growled and snapped at me today :-(



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Really sad because Baxter has now made me feel uneasy and I don't trust him 100% anymore. He is now 19 weeks.

He was dozing on the sofa today and I wanted to put him in his crate so I could go upstairs and colour my hair. 

He wasn't fully asleep and had his eyes open when I stroked him and talked to him but as soon as he realised I was going to get him off the sofa he growled at me. The first proper growl I've heard and not playing like he normally does. I talked to him gently and continued to try and shift his bum and he carried on growling then snapped at me. Turned his head towards me quickly although he didn't bite me or anything. I think if his teeth had have met my hand he wouldn't have hurt though.

I told him off sternly and then called him from the kitchen with a treat and made him get off sofa for it then made him walk to his crate and I then gave him his treat when he got in.

Not sure what to think and how I should approach him next time.

It's usually always me that puts him in his crate, my husband has done it a few times in the day before but it has been me every time for bedtime since we got him and I've asked my husband if from tonight he starts doing it as well as I don't think it's a good thing to get used to only me putting him to bed at night. Just hope it doesn't throw the routine and he whines or barks when we go to bed in a little while!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Let sleeping dogs lie is the old adage and a few of us have learned why. He's still a perfect age to curb the behavior so don't be too upset. 

Instead of picking him up for crate time I would put a leash on him and use it to pull him off with your off commands. No lovely dovey we need to go in the crate when you want. Just say his name to be sure he's awake and the use the leash with your command. 

If you need him to move in order to make more room on the sofa, etc for you I would just sit down and take back the space with your full body. Don't push or lift him with your hands. I "crushed" Dozer in bed so many times he now gets up and moves as soon as he sees me coming. 

I'm sure others will also have advice to work with. 

Good luck.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Carry on, act as though nothing happened. Do not discipline harshly. 
Just carry on because if you let a little 19week old growl slow you down, handling the same dog @ 9 months may be a problem. 
Point is, you don't want the dog to learn a little growl will dethrone you from the head of pack. 

I would Keep training the dog, keep him on leash and take him everywhere with me inside the house. Teach him to sit, down, follow me, heel and kennel commands. 

Dogs do not like to live in a democracy. They generally like people, especially, people who can provide them ,food, shelter and clear, easy to inderstand direction.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree with datacan. If we let it bother us every time Riley snapped at us we wouldn't be able to function. It doesn't sound like he did it out of aggression.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Baxter growled and snapped at me today :-(*



datacan said:


> Carry on, act as though nothing happened. Do not discipline harshly.
> Just carry on because if you let a little 19week old growl slow you down, handling the same dog @ 9 months may be a problem.
> Point is, you don't want the dog to learn a little growl will dethrone you from the head of pack.
> 
> ...



Agreed........


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Good Grief
Pass me some Crumpets and tea" :

Whats next Killer flea's

or Red Snapper lol ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

All puppies test the parameters sooner or later. I usually find it is when I give them a raw bone and just as they are enjoying it I take it away. They usually growl when you go to take it, just like they would do if it was a litter mate...the message is this is mine. In this case the bone is mine and I will take and give it as I choose. I will use a firm NO. Wait a few minutes (when they usually wag at me) and then I will give the bone back to them. I may do this several times,and after the third time they very seldom growl. They learn very soon that you are the pack leader. That is your sofa and he is there at your invitation.

Totally agree with the others, you cannot show fear to a 19 week old puppy, and use a lead in the house to inforce your training.


----------

